# Cling Film Frame Drums & other freebies



## Kralc (Sep 29, 2012)

Here's a little ethnic style percussion, made from cling film and a bowl.
Discovered the sound when I was putting away some leftovers, and had the cling film taught over a bowl. Hitting it gave a nice, pretty deep sound, so I decided to record a couple of hits and make a kit out of it. 

This instrument is nothing serious, just a bit of fun with cling film.... :? 

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F93592718&secret_url=false[/flash] 
https://soundcloud.com/clarkaboud/cling-for-your-life

download here,
*Cling Film Frame Drums*

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Here's a little palm muted guitar patch. Just a quick experiment, but I think it turned out alright.

And also some toaster percussion. :| 

Palm Muted Staccatos
https://www.box.com/s/ai2n7n68ys1aml1tfr1j

Toaster Perc.
https://www.box.com/s/6c8mq60d57nzk4xcbd2n

Hear them both here,
https://www.box.com/s/afzwcyxnaciydhhg3b1m

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Wanting to try out sampling something with round robin for myself, I grabbed a couple loose pieces of wooden decking planks, and started smacking them round like an idiot.
Was good fun though. Hopefully now a little fun for someone else too.
Two white key octaves, with 4x rr.

Have a listen,
https://www.box.com/s/ykg16a853uqoskfav8h4
(Also some pitched down hits in here.)

Wooden Percussion v1.0
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/109416840/Wooden%20Percussion.zip (https://dl.dropbox.com/u/109416840/Wood ... ussion.zip)







------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Soft Guitar Chords is a small instrument, sampling one of my favorite guitar voicings, 1/8/3 (or 1/8/10 I guess?) and 1/b7/b3, and the Dom7 and Sus4 equivalents So it's more of a harmony/background type guitar.
It ranges from the E string Emaj or Emin7 to the A string hi Amaj or Amin7, so 1 and a bit octaves.

On load up, hit the maj or min7 keyswitch (G1 and A1, respectively) to activate the samples. Use the keyswitches to change between the minor and major chords. 
It works best if you hit the keyswitch just a bit before the note you wish to play.

This is my first try at sampling something tuned and really messing around in kontakt. So if I'm doing something the wrong way, please, help me out!! :lol: 
The releases might be a bit much, but thankfully there's the releases switch to make them disappear!

Thanks Blakus for the inspiration, and Acall for the scripting help.
Hopeully it's useful for someone.

Soft Guitar Chords v1.1
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/109416840/Soft%20Guitar%20Chords%20v1.1.zip (https://dl.dropbox.com/u/109416840/Soft ... 20v1.1.zip)


Some demos.
(Bet you can't guess which cello that is :wink
[flash width=400 height=100 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F61656944&secret_url=false[/flash] 
http://soundcloud.com/clarkaboud/soft-guitar-chords

ATTYA, with Spitfire's felt piano and soft vibes.
https://www.box.com/s/g9i93ac2tcpk7f6p5xzp[/size]






p.s. trill between the keyswitches for a keyboard rave.


----------



## almagata (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks Clark!!!


----------



## Darthmorphling (Sep 29, 2012)

*Re: Soft Guitar Chords Freebie.*

Thanks! It seems the spirit of sharing is catching :D


----------



## Christian F. Perucchi (Sep 29, 2012)

Beautiful instrument! We have to do a Sticky with VI freebie contributions


----------



## Lukas K (Sep 29, 2012)

*Re: Soft Guitar Chords Freebie.*

Nice sound!

It reminds me of the "Friday Night Lights" soundtrack.

Thanks!


----------



## lee (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Soft Guitar Chords Freebie.*

Thank you! A wonderful gift! This "pay it forward" philosophy trend at vi-control makes me want to contribute myself.


----------



## Kralc (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks guys! 
Got a couple ideas to add, (some not even sure if possible ) but if anyone has any suggestions, please add!


----------



## mark812 (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Soft Guitar Chords Freebie.*

Thanks Clark, sounds beautiful!

Ideal for subtle underscore in combination with piano and some soft pads.


----------



## zacnelson (Sep 30, 2012)

Beautiful piece of music Clark, so sweet and unique. Great idea for a small sample instrument too, it certainly has been put to excellent use here


----------



## Leosc (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Soft Guitar Chords Freebie.*

Hah! I see my little scripting help being put to good use 8) Thank you, Clark, very useful instrument indeed!


----------



## Chriss Ons (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Soft Guitar Chords Freebie.*

This is really nice Clark, and eminently useful. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kralc (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Soft Guitar Chords Freebie.*

Thanks Acall, not at my desktop right now, but will check it out soon!
edit: Arghh. I'm only on 5.0.0. Don't worry though, I don't won't you to go to any trouble. I'll see if I can borrow a friends'.


----------



## HDJK (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: Soft Guitar Chords Freebie.*

Thanks Kralc, sounds really, really nice!


----------



## Alex Cuervo (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: Soft Guitar Chords Freebie.*

Man - this sounds great. Perfect for the more delicate sections of Explosions in the Sky/Mogwai/GYBE crescendo-core maneuvers. Really really nicely done!


----------



## Chriss Ons (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: Soft Guitar Chords Freebie.*

Clark, any chance of you further expanding on this a little, maybe include other chords / voicings and perhaps even alternate samples? Love the tone, somewhere between a soft jazz and underscore guitar - you're really onto something here, I think.


----------



## Blakus (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: Soft Guitar Chords Freebie.*

This is so great! Thanks Clark!! Sounds really nice, very usable.


----------



## Kralc (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: Soft Guitar Chords Freebie.*



Josquin @ Wed Oct 03 said:


> Clark, any chance of you further expanding on this a little, maybe include other chords / voicings and perhaps even alternate samples? Love the tone, somewhere between a soft jazz and underscore guitar - you're really onto something here, I think.


I've finished up adding Dom7ths, and I'm thinking some sus4 would go nicely with the majors. I just need to get Acall's changes in somehow.
I was thinking about alternate samples as well, thought I'd start with different chords first. Really enjoying this though, so if you guys have any ideas or requests, I'd love to hear.



Blakus @ Wed Oct 03 said:


> This is so great! Thanks Clark!! Sounds really nice, very usable.


Thanks Blakus! Really appreciate it.


----------



## Christian F. Perucchi (Oct 2, 2012)

Sounds awesome! very Pro work man!


----------



## Ganvai (Oct 2, 2012)

Found directly it's way into my template. Great work!!!


----------



## Kralc (Oct 4, 2012)

A little update! Added Dominant 7th chords, and Sus4s. And a few other small changes.

Soft Guitar Chords v1.1
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/109416840/Soft%20Guitar%20Chords%20v1.1.zip (https://dl.dropbox.com/u/109416840/Soft ... 20v1.1.zip)


----------



## Rob Elliott (Oct 4, 2012)

*Re: Soft Guitar Chords Freebie v1.1 (Sus4 & Dom7s)*

Many thanks Clark. This will be VERY useful.


----------



## Justus (Oct 4, 2012)

*Re: Soft Guitar Chords Freebie v1.1 (Sus4 & Dom7s)*

Thank you!!!


----------



## HDJK (Oct 4, 2012)

*Re: Soft Guitar Chords Freebie v1.1 (Sus4 & Dom7s)*

Thanks Clark :D


----------



## DynamicK (Oct 5, 2012)

Lovely sound...Thanks for sharing


----------



## fst (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: Soft Guitar Chords Freebie v1.1 (Sus4 & Dom7s)*

Should anyone need it, Soft Chords for HALion 4 can be found http://dl.dropbox.com/u/38938086/Soft%20Chords%20v1.1.zip (here).


----------



## Kralc (Oct 5, 2012)

Nice! Thanks fst!


----------



## Kralc (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi guys,

Added a little percussion instrument, Wooden Percussion (imaginative name, I know ).
Basically wooden planks being slapped and slammed together.

You can give them a try yourself and check out a little clip of them in use on the first post.

Thanks.


----------



## Darthmorphling (Oct 7, 2012)

*Re: Wooden Percussion & Soft Guitar Chords Freebies*

The percussion samples sound really nice.

Thanks for yet another great patch!


----------



## Manuel (Oct 7, 2012)

thank you very much, really appreciated!


----------



## Barrie B (Oct 8, 2012)

*Re: Wooden Percussion & Soft Guitar Chords Freebies*

Love the sound of the wooden percussion - great job!

B


----------



## Darthmorphling (Oct 8, 2012)

*Re: Wooden Percussion & Soft Guitar Chords Freebies*

I hope you don't mind, but I added a delay sequencer to your percussion patch. If you would like me to not share it, I will take it down, but I think it adds some utility to the instrument.

There is one little issue and it is with the UI. I couldn't figure out how to get the label pattern off of the instrument name. Maybe someone with knowledge can fix it. I take no credit for any of the scripting as it is simply one of the presets that comes with Kontakt. This was created in version 5, but if someone would like to try it in version 4 that would be great!

Just place the patch in the instrument folder, and drop the new wallpaper in the pictures folder. This will not overwrite the original patch or the original wallpaper.

Hope everyone finds it useful. Again, thanks for the wonderful instrument!

Don


----------



## Kralc (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks Don, I'll check it out soon!


----------



## Lukas K (Dec 2, 2012)

*Re: Wooden Percussion & Soft Guitar Chords Freebies*

Hey Clark,

I just want to ask you if you plan any future additions to your Soft Guitar Chords freebie?

I love the sound of it, thanks again!

Lukas


----------



## Kralc (Dec 2, 2012)

*Re: Wooden Percussion & Soft Guitar Chords Freebies*

Maybe... anyone got any ideas?


----------



## Lukas K (Dec 3, 2012)

*Re: Wooden Percussion & Soft Guitar Chords Freebies*

Maybe you could add more dynamic layers. The softest one could be played by soft thumb strumming, so it would sound more loose. Also, I'm not sure how you meant those release samples groups, especially the "Tap Rel." one, but it could be cool to record some damping noises which would be triggered exactly like they are with Spitfire Harp, meaning, if you pressed the sustain pedal down and released a key, no release noise or damping noise would be triggered, but if you didn't press the sustain pedal and released a key, you would get this damping noise, with which you could create some nice rhythmic playing. Those release (sliding) noises you've already recorded could be programmed, so they are triggered only when you hold a key and press another (overlapped) one. In such case, the second note (chord) would replace the first one (only one chord could be played at a time) and that sliding noise would simulate the chords switching. Hope it make sense  

These are only some suggestions, if you find them useless, no problem :wink:

Lukas


----------



## Kralc (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions Lukas! Maybe a little project for me over the holidays. Though I'd like to wait and get some better equipment so I could improve the sound.


----------



## Lukas K (Dec 3, 2012)

*Re: Wooden Percussion & Soft Guitar Chords Freebies*

No problem Clark, I hope Santa will bring you such equipment :wink: 

Thanks for any future efforts!


----------



## Kralc (Dec 3, 2012)

*Re: Wooden Percussion & Soft Guitar Chords Freebies*

Ha! I wish...


----------



## Kralc (Jan 15, 2013)

Made a little palm muted guitar patch. Just a quick experiment, but I think it turned out alright. 
And also some toaster percussion. :|

Palm Muted Staccatos 
https://www.box.com/s/ai2n7n68ys1aml1tfr1j 

Toaster Perc. 
https://www.box.com/s/6c8mq60d57nzk4xcbd2n 

Hear them both here, 
https://www.box.com/s/afzwcyxnaciydhhg3b1m 

ps: First time using the .nkr and custom knobs etc... so let me know if something goes wrong :oops:


----------



## Darthmorphling (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: Palm Muted Guitar, Toaster Perc. & other freebies*

The sample track sounds nice! Thanks again for all of the patches you have shared.


----------



## Alex Cuervo (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: Palm Muted Guitar, Toaster Perc. & other freebies*

These sound great! Thanks a lot Clark.


----------



## Kralc (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks guys! The guitar is a Gibson with p90s and the toaster is a silver one.


----------



## Darthmorphling (Jan 16, 2013)

Kralc @ Wed Jan 16 said:


> Thanks guys! The guitar is a Gibson with p90s and the toaster is a silver one.



Two slice or Four?


----------



## Kralc (Jan 16, 2013)

Well I went with four as the subtle resonances and tonal qualities were more pleasant, but I mean I don't want to bring up the old toaster debate again...


----------



## DanteUruzu (May 17, 2013)

Thanks! :D


----------



## Kralc (May 23, 2013)

Here's a little ethnic style percussion, made from cling film and a bowl.
Discovered the sound when I was putting away some leftovers, and had the cling film taught over a bowl. Hitting it gave a nice, pretty deep sound, so I decided to record a couple of hits and make a kit out of it. 

This instrument is nothing serious, just a bit of fun with cling film.... :? 

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F93592718&secret_url=false[/flash] 
https://soundcloud.com/clarkaboud/cling-for-your-life

download here,
*Cling Film Frame Drums*


----------



## Darthmorphling (May 23, 2013)

That sounds amazing for being Saran wrap!


----------



## Kralc (May 24, 2013)

Hey, thanks Darth! I think so too!


----------



## lucky909091 (Jun 12, 2013)

Just came around to say Thank you for this inspirational guitar. Very nice freeby and useful in music production.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Jul 5, 2013)

Just to say I'm currently using both the Cling Film Frame Drum and Wooden Percussion to add some natural character t the otherwise fairly electronic percussion I have on a short film score.

Lovely stuff. Will share when I can.


----------



## stevenson-again (Jul 5, 2013)

This percussion patch is an absolute beauty. I will most definitely be using it. thanks very much.


----------



## Kralc (Jul 5, 2013)

TheUnfinished @ Fri Jul 05 said:


> Just to say I'm currently using both the Cling Film Frame Drum and Wooden Percussion to add some natural character t the otherwise fairly electronic percussion I have on a short film score.
> 
> Lovely stuff. Will share when I can.


Made my day to read that! Can't wait to hear!


----------



## Walid F. (Jul 5, 2013)

will use this in a game score i'm writing! thanks a bunch, cool quality.

W


----------



## musiccorner (Mar 20, 2021)

I know this thread is old but my backup hard drive burned and i lost "Soft Guitar Chords".

The download links aren´t working anymore.

Could someone help me with that?


----------



## el-bo (Mar 20, 2021)

musiccorner said:


> I know this thread is old but my backup hard drive burned and i lost "Soft Guitar Chords".
> 
> The download links aren´t working anymore.
> 
> Could someone help me with that?


Is this it? 









Soft Guitar Chords - Free Guitar Chord Sample Library


Soft guitar chords is a small and lightweight sample library featuring jazzy acoustic guitar chords played with the fingers instead of strummed.




vstbuzz.com





Quite a few older freebies are now hosted here:









Freebies - VSTBuzz







vstbuzz.com


----------



## musiccorner (Mar 21, 2021)

el-bo said:


> Is this it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yesss! Thanksss


----------



## el-bo (Mar 21, 2021)

musiccorner said:


> Yesss! Thanksss


You're welcome! Enjoy


----------

